# awaiting that big brown truck



## ARS.photography.MS

EEEEEEEEEK! my husband is ready to tie me down and douse me with ice water to calm me down! Ive just placed my order for my new Sony a65 camera body, plus SAL75300, SAL1855, & SAL50F18!!!!!!!!!!  

OMG I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself! Ready to start tracking order...I did 2 day shipping and so it says delivery by Tuesday April 9!!!

WHOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cosmonaut

Congrats. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Thanks! I know I will! I upgraded from sony a300 with sal1855 and sal70300....LOVED that camera! But time to move on to bigger and better things! I sooooooooo can't wait!


----------



## cosmonaut

You will love the EVF.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Yes! I've read review after review after review! I can't wait to see the differences in a65 and my a300!


----------



## goodguy

I love it when people get so excited from their new hardware upgrade, I am such a guy too.

The a65 is a fantastic camera you will love it-enjoy


----------



## Netskimmer

I love waiting for new gear to be delivered, I am actually waiting for some new lighting equipment myself. There's nothing like seeing "out for delivery" in the tracking window!



ARS.photography.MS said:


> EEEEEEEEEK! my husband is ready to tie me down and douse me with ice water to calm me down! Ive just placed my order for my new Sony a65 camera body, plus SAL75300, SAL1855, & SAL50F18!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself! Ready to start tracking order...I did 2 day shipping and so it says delivery by Tuesday April 9!!!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO



You know, if your husband was a smart fella, he find a way to redirect some of that excitement...


----------



## jwbryson1

This is like a foreign frickin' language to me.  Glad I shoot Nikon.  But enjoy your new "stuff."  :greenpbl:


----------



## Netskimmer

I shoot Nikon as well but the excitement and anticipation that comes with ordering new gear knows no brand loyalty.:sillysmi:


----------



## runnah

Is that a metaphor for something?


----------



## Netskimmer

I wasn't speaking in metaphor, don't know about JW but I think he was referring to not being familiar with Sony camera/gear model numbers.


----------



## runnah

Netskimmer said:


> I wasn't speaking in metaphor, don't know about JW but I think he was referring to not being familiar with Sony camera/gear model numbers.



I was asking if "Waiting for the big brown truck" was a metaphor.


----------



## Netskimmer

Oh, kind of like dropping the kids off at the pool and what not...


----------



## DiskoJoe

Netskimmer said:


> I love waiting for new gear to be delivered, I am actually waiting for some new lighting equipment myself. There's nothing like seeing "out for delivery" in the tracking window!
> 
> 
> 
> ARS.photography.MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEK! my husband is ready to tie me down and douse me with ice water to calm me down! Ive just placed my order for my new Sony a65 camera body, plus SAL75300, SAL1855, & SAL50F18!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself! Ready to start tracking order...I did 2 day shipping and so it says delivery by Tuesday April 9!!!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if your husband was a smart fella, he find a way to redirect some of that excitement...
Click to expand...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............................


----------



## DiskoJoe

jwbryson1 said:


> This is like a foreign frickin' language to me.  Glad I shoot Nikon.  But enjoy your new "stuff."  :greenpbl:



a65 - a camera motor

sal75300 - 75-300mm lens

etc........


----------



## Janeen

@ jw! I don't think she cares WHAT YOU shoot with!  She's excited!  So.... why don't you take your a$$ over to the Nikon forum!  Tired of all the smarta$$'s on here!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> I love it when people get so excited from their new hardware upgrade, I am such a guy too.
> 
> The a65 is a fantastic camera you will love it-enjoy



Yea I searched compared and read reviews till I was blue in the face lol and always came straight to sony a65 over the others in this price range.....

Should have it Tuesday! Yay me!


----------



## Derrel

Ahhhhh, Anticipation!!! It's been around for yeaaaaaaaaaaars!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Netskimmer said:


> I love waiting for new gear to be delivered, I am actually waiting for some new lighting equipment myself. There's nothing like seeing "out for delivery" in the tracking window!
> 
> You know, if your husband was a smart fella, he find a way to redirect some of that excitement...



Lmao!!!!!!
Who is to say the excitement hasn't been redirected? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

runnah said:


> Is that a metaphor for something?



No metaphor.....my youngest son always says "mama that man in that big brown truck and brown shorts is back!" Lmao


----------



## kathyt

Janeen said:


> @ jw! I don't think she cares WHAT YOU shoot with! She's excited! So.... why don't you take your a$$ over to the Nikon forum! Tired of all the smarta$$'s on here!



Relax.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

DiskoJoe said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............................



Bahahahaha that's what he said....when redirecting that excitement!  Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Ok now that I've replied to all the hilarious comments.....
After 4 tries with Amazon and this camera order and having issues.....its finally shipping! I've been on the phone with Amazon 3 days straight....never had these issues with Amazon ever! But all is resolved....


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

@netskimner.....needless to say...the excitement went to total upset after those issues! But back on track now! 

P.s. so back to being wound up and excited! The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## DarkShadow

I hate ordering things because I hate waiting.When I ordered My Nikon D7000 Kit it only took a few days to receive it from B&H photo out of new york but the excitement almost killed me. My local area camera shop was $ 200.00 more + tax made it worth the wait.


----------



## Netskimmer

I am also having some issues with shipping. They split up my order into 4 parcels, one came today and the others are on track to be here today or Monday but one hasn't even shipped yet. The really annoying thing is that all the parcels that are on track are peripherals for the main items which haven't shipped so I'm going to get all this stuff but not be able to use it until they get around to sending me that last package. :roll:


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Netskimmer said:


> I am also having some issues with shipping. They split up my order into 4 parcels, one came today and the others are on track to be here today or Monday but one hasn't even shipped yet. The really annoying thing is that all the parcels that are on track are peripherals for the main items which haven't shipped so I'm going to get all this stuff but not be able to use it until they get around to sending me that last package. :roll:



Yea! That sucks! I work with 4 yr olds everyday and have gotta be one of the most patient people I know....lol.....with children and preschool....bit geeeees!!!!!  This is killing me! I already downloaded the manual for my a65 and read the entire thing this a.m. at 330 when I woke up and got tthe news that I had to redo my order...so I was awake worrying and decided to read....read the entire manual twice in some parts and downloaded a lot of info to read to help better my skills!
Eeeeeeeeeek still says waiting to ship! GRRRRRFRRRR >:-/


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people get so excited from their new hardware upgrade, I am such a guy too.
> 
> The a65 is a fantastic camera you will love it-enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I searched compared and read reviews till I was blue in the face lol and always came straight to sony a65 over the others in this price range.....
> 
> Should have it Tuesday! Yay me!
Click to expand...


First I want to say I have PhD in anticipation.
Waiting for stuff in the mail is something I almost got hooked on.
I ordered pens (I am a pen collector), watches (I am also a watch collector), lenses (no need to explain that LOL) and countless of other stuff.
Sometimes I felt like I was ready to drive to the post office centre and shout at them to speed up the process so I will get the item I am waiting for LOL
I have learned that waiting for an item I reallllllly wanted was both annoying and fun, it was like a long meat with a sweet chocolate moose at the end


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> First I want to say I have PhD in anticipation.
> Waiting for stuff in the mail is something I almost got hooked on.
> I ordered pens (I am a pen collector), watches (I am also a watch collector), lenses (no need to explain that LOL) and countless of other stuff.
> Sometimes I felt like I was ready to drive to the post office centre and shout at them to speed up the process so I will get the item I am waiting for LOL
> I have learned that waiting for an item I reallllllly wanted was both annoying and fun, it was like a long meat with a sweet chocolate moose at the end



Ikr!!!!! I just got email saying item shipped! Yay!!!!! Whooooohoooooo!


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say I have PhD in anticipation.
> Waiting for stuff in the mail is something I almost got hooked on.
> I ordered pens (I am a pen collector), watches (I am also a watch collector), lenses (no need to explain that LOL) and countless of other stuff.
> Sometimes I felt like I was ready to drive to the post office centre and shout at them to speed up the process so I will get the item I am waiting for LOL
> I have learned that waiting for an item I reallllllly wanted was both annoying and fun, it was like a long meat with a sweet chocolate moose at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr!!!!! I just got email saying item shipped! Yay!!!!! Whooooohoooooo!
Click to expand...


Your inthusiasem is really infecting,  almost feel like I am waiting for your camera too LOL

Please do share with us your excitment and first imression of the camera the moment you will get it.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

@goodguy! Oh you bet ur bottom dollar that as soon as I get it you will all know it!!!! I've read the manual like 5 times since downloading it at 3:30 a.m. Saturday! I wanna know it before I handle it! 

I get it Tuesday and have my first session with it Thursday evening at 6! I will have to take it to preschool where I teach and practice with children in my class (work 7-12) those couple days before session! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!


----------



## DarkShadow

I bet you will not need a box cutter or any other package opening devices.Your hands will become like Edward Sissorhands tearing the packaging to pieces.:mrgreen:


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

DarkShadow said:


> I bet you will not need a box cutter or any other package opening devices.Your hands will become like Edward Sissorhands tearing the packaging to pieces.:mrgreen:



Like a kid at Christmas!!!!! I've checked tracking like a thousand times today! Still just says shipped! Ughhhhhhhhhh hope I can sleep with all the anticipation!!!!


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you will not need a box cutter or any other package opening devices.Your hands will become like Edward Sissorhands tearing the packaging to pieces.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a kid at Christmas!!!!! I've checked tracking like a thousand times today! Still just says shipped! Ughhhhhhhhhh hope I can sleep with all the anticipation!!!!
Click to expand...


You really are like a little child, that's wonderful, its so easy to loose this part in us once we get married, bring children, get a good job, get a mortgage...etc.  All these responsibilities tent to make this child go away and many turn into serious sad people.

Keep that inner child living forever dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS-One more day to go :thumbup:


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> You really are like a little child, that's wonderful, its so easy to loose this part in us once we get married, bring children, get a good job, get a mortgage...etc.  All these responsibilities tent to make this child go away and many turn into serious sad people.
> 
> Keep that inner child living forever dear
> 
> PS-One more day to go :thumbup:



Goodguy you are so right! We do tend to lose the fun, get excited, love life, and happiness of just being as we grow older.....

Working.g with preschool children the last 17 years has helped me keep my inner child alive(lol its how i survive it)...

P.s. one.more day! Every tine I rolled over last I checked tracking in my camera! I may make a trip to local ups today if its near by! Whoooooohooooooo

Have. Wonderful day all!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

OMG! No update on tracking my package! Left seller yesterday at 1:46 p.m. and in transit to carrier.....no update since yesterday!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR driving me CRRRRRAAAAAAZZZZZYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Janeen

Excited for you! !


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Janeen said:


> Excited for you! !



Excitement turning into frustration.....still no change in tracking info! Still says in transit to carrier.....


----------



## bentcountershaft

UPS tracking info was designed to drive us crazy.  They say it's to help you, but it's not.  They are just cruel people.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Yes....drive us crazy! I'm beyond being drove crazy... this is crazy!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

I'm literally about to scream!!!! My husband even.offered to call in sick tomorrow to stay home and be there when.it comes!


----------



## Janeen

I'm excited for you!  Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Tiller

You think you have it bad? I've had a Yongnuo 568 that's been stuck in China for 2 weeks... :/


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Tiller said:


> You think you have it bad? I've had a Yongnuo 568 that's been stuck in China for 2 weeks... :/



Omg! I would die! I try to stick to ordering in u.s. and especially will knowing that! Lol
I'm so sorry u are having to wait so long...I would literally lose my sanity! 
Is that a flash you are waiting for?


----------



## Tiller

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Omg! I would die! I try to stick to ordering in u.s. and especially will knowing that! Lol
> I'm so sorry u are having to wait so long...I would literally lose my sanity!
> Is that a flash you are waiting for?



Yeah. There's no way to get one from the U.S. unless you buy used.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Tiller said:


> Yeah. There's no way to get one from the U.S. unless you buy used.



Ahhhhhhhh I see! Good information to note....


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Ahhhhhhhh I see! Good information to note....



What camera are you using this flash with? I've never tried external flash....need something for upcoming wedding in June..  any suggestions?


----------



## Tiller

ARS.photography.MS said:


> What camera are you using this flash with? I've never tried external flash....need something for upcoming wedding in June..  any suggestions?



I'll be using it with my 60d. It can work with Canon or Nikon. Buy an umbrella and try some off camera lighting. Other than that I can't really give any suggestions since I don't have it yet.

Check out The Strobist. He has some great information.


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Tiller said:


> I'll be using it with my 60d. It can work with Canon or Nikon. Buy an umbrella and try some off camera lighting. Other than that I can't really give any suggestions since I don't have it yet.
> 
> Check out The Strobist. He has some great information.



I will check out the strobist! Thanks! Good luck with your lens order....still no change in my tracking


----------



## goodguy

Just came to check on your state and it looks like no Oooohhh and Ahhhhh I got my camera so I guess you are still waiting, poor girl


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> Just came to check on your state and it looks like no Oooohhh and Ahhhhh I got my camera so I guess you are still waiting, poor girl



No.... more like wahhhhhhh wahhhhhh boiooohooooooo :'''( 
I'm dying here! No change at all on tracking status! I'm literally about to sit in floor like a toddler and throw a tantrum.....really!


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just came to check on your state and it looks like no Oooohhh and Ahhhhh I got my camera so I guess you are still waiting, poor girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.... more like wahhhhhhh wahhhhhh boiooohooooooo :'''(
> I'm dying here! No change at all on tracking status! I'm literally about to sit in floor like a toddler and throw a tantrum.....really!
Click to expand...


I think you've been working with kids too long 

I have a little story I want to share with you, maybe it will make the wait easier.
I also collect pens, I bought a pen that cost more then the a65 and.........................well just read the first post of each link and see the crap I had to deal with!!!

1. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66368
2. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66633
3. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66739


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> I think you've been working with kids too long
> 
> I have a little story I want to share with you, maybe it will make the wait easier.
> I also collect pens, I bought a pen that cost more then the a65 and.....i....................well just read the first post of each link and see the crap I had to deal with!!!
> 
> 1. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66368
> 2. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66633
> 3. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66739



Oh my! That's crazy! I would have cried my eyes out! I've kept busy since I left work at 12:15 to pass time and not try to think about it....but its not helping! I even cancelled boys' haircuts because I was scared I wouldn't be here to sign for my camera! 

Thanks for the story! It eased by mind a lil tiny bit lol but still SOOOOOOOOOOOO anxious!! ;-)


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Omg! Ok someone explain "OVERNIGHT SHIPPING" to me pleeeeease.....

I ordered my camera from Amazon, beach camera is the seller, April 7, 2013....confirmation email said shipped on the 8th, yesterday, and arrival by 430 p.m. on April 9.....

Just received tracking email that said carrier received package today at 6:30 p.m.  delivery tomorrow....April 10!!!! WTH!!!!!!! >:/


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Omg! Ok someone explain "OVERNIGHT SHIPPING" to me pleeeeease.....
> 
> I ordered my camera from Amazon, beach camera is the seller, April 7, 2013....confirmation email said shipped on the 8th, yesterday, and arrival by 430 p.m. on April 9.....
> 
> Just received tracking email that said carrier received package today at 6:30 p.m. delivery tomorrow....April 10!!!! WTH!!!!!!! >:/


You mean WTF ?
You will get it tomorrow, just think that the wait makes it ever more sweeter once you will get your hands on the camera


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you've been working with kids too long
> 
> I have a little story I want to share with you, maybe it will make the wait easier.
> I also collect pens, I bought a pen that cost more then the a65 and.....i....................well just read the first post of each link and see the crap I had to deal with!!!
> 
> 1. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66368
> 2. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66633
> 3. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/in...showtopic=66739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! That's crazy! I would have cried my eyes out! I've kept busy since I left work at 12:15 to pass time and not try to think about it....but its not helping! I even cancelled boys' haircuts because I was scared I wouldn't be here to sign for my camera!
> 
> Thanks for the story! It eased by mind a lil tiny bit lol but still SOOOOOOOOOOOO anxious!! ;-)
Click to expand...


After I got the pen and played with it for a while I put it a side and about a year or two later sold it.
Kind of funny how bad I wanted it and at the end I sold it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This thread delivers


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> You mean WTF ?
> You will get it tomorrow, just think that the wait makes it ever more sweeter once you will get your hands on the camera



Yes! That's what I really meant but was trying to be......nice? Lol
Yes I may call in sick tomorrow so I can stay home and wait for it.....I can't wait to get it in my hands....feel my fingers wrap around it....touch every feature over and over....whew! Damn its getting hot in here! Feeling a lil flushed......he he he he

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

2WheelPhoto said:


> This thread delivers



Apparently faster than overnight fedex!!!!!


----------



## ricksname

I understand your anticipation! I just ordered an A57 with a Tamron 17-50 f2.8! I'm still struggling along through University, it cost me almost every penny I have, but it's my first DSLR and I'm bloody excited! 

But now I need to wait for it to be shipped back home to the UK, then have my Dad post it out to Austria where I'm currently living! I can't stand the wait!

Hope you have luck with your delivery soon!


----------



## Tiller

I have never seen someone so anxious over anything lol


----------



## kathyt

I am about ready to send her the damn camera myself to end this thread!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

ricksname said:


> I understand your anticipation! I just ordered an A57 with a Tamron 17-50 f2.8! I'm still struggling along through University, it cost me almost every penny I have, but it's my first DSLR and I'm bloody excited!
> 
> But now I need to wait for it to be shipped back home to the UK, then have my Dad post it out to Austria where I'm currently living! I can't stand the wait!
> 
> Hope you have luck with your delivery soon!



Yes! I understand that as well! I saved money from every session I did the last 2 months till I finally had enough to get my new camera! I feel awful whining over 2 day of wait. I'm sure yours will be much longer. Bless your heart! 
Austria? Wow! That's a long way from south Mississippi, USA .....


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

kathythorson said:


> I am about ready to send her the damn camera myself to end this thread!



Heyyyyyyy do u have pull with the shipping people? That would be awesome! A very generous offer from a stranger


----------



## goodguy

Just checking up on you, so what does it say on the tracking ?

Are we going to get our camera today ?

I am saying we because I am already so much emotionally invested in this thread that I feel like I am getting a new camera with you


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> Just checking up on you, so what does it say on the tracking ?
> 
> Are we going to get our camera today ?
> 
> I am saying we because I am already so much emotionally invested in this thread that I feel like I am getting a new camera with you



It says "arrival scan at 4:30 a.m. in kennar, Louisiana!" (Like 2.5 houra away) Says delivery today by 4:30.....soooooo my hubby is in stand by to rum home if see that it delivers before I get off at 12 lol.....

So yes "we" should be holding.g a new camera by afternoon! (Fingers, toes, eyes, and anything else that will cross, is crossed in hopes of delivery asap...)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

my favorite online tracking status  = "Out for Delivery"


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

2WheelPhoto said:


> my favorite online tracking status  = "Out for Delivery"



I know right! But even better would be "delivered"!!!!


----------



## Tiller

^ Agreed!


----------



## DiskoJoe

So no package yet?


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

DiskoJoe said:


> So no package yet?



Not yet! Sent hubby home from work to wait for it till I get home! I'm dying lol.....

Says out for delivery so maybe soooooooon!


----------



## goodguy

Counting the minutes for our camera to arrive


----------



## goodguy

BTW I didnt tell you how happy I am with the lenses we got with our camera, I think you gonna have a ball with that 50mm prime, these are great little lenses!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> BTW I didnt tell you how happy I am with the lenses we got with our camera, I think you gonna have a ball with that 50mm prime, these are great little lenses!



Bahahahahahaa "our camera" lenses bahahahahhh I love it! Yea I've heard nothing bit awesome from the 50mm prime! Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Janeen

So, today's the big day! ? Please let us know how much you love it! I've had my a77 for about a month now & haven't really used it.... surgery!  Blah


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Its hereeeeeeeeeeee¡!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiller

Saweet! Have fun!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Janeen said:


> So, today's the big day! ? Please let us know how much you love it! I've had my a77 for about a month now & haven't really used it.... surgery!  Blah



Oh noooooo....sorry you have been down! Heal quickly and get that camera back in your hand asap! 

I'm trying to be patient waiting for the battery to charge!


----------



## goodguy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Its hereeeeeeeeeeee¡!!!!!!!!!!!!


Our camera is here, our camera is here :hugs:

Come on battery, charge, charge.

Well in the mean time you can do the sniff test and tell us howour camera smell.

Do you know the guy from Froknowsphoto.com ?

He always makes a sniff test of his new stuff, its hilerious.

Do tell us how you like it the moment the battery is charged.

I feel like I just had a baby, Arrr a baby camera that is :mrgreen:

Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!


----------



## Janeen

So glad you got your camera!  What little I have used mine,  absolutely love it!


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

One of the first things you should do is check the firmware version (1.07 is the current) then you can disable the movie button. I use to hit that by accident all the time on both my A67 & A77, starting with firmware 1.06 you can disable it. 
Sony eSupport - SLT-A65V - Drivers & Software


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> Our camera is here, our camera is here :hugs:
> 
> Come on battery, charge, charge.
> 
> Well in the mean time you can do the sniff test and tell us howour camera smell.
> 
> Do you know the guy from Froknowsphoto.com ?
> 
> He always makes a sniff test of his new stuff, its hilerious.
> 
> Do tell us how you like it the moment the battery is charged.
> 
> I feel like I just had a baby, Arrr a baby camera that is :mrgreen:
> 
> Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!



Omg I almost hugged the delivery man! I ripped into box no scissors knife or tools necessary!  My hands were shaking so bad I could hardly open the boxes....

The smell ......ohhhhhhh you know the new car smell???? Yeaaaaa this is comparable! 

I assembled everything in the crappy bag that came with it and put the lcd protector on, then I read my manual....again.   for the fourth time.....finally I could wait no longer and took battery off charger and put her in! Only had one bar but I played with it for over an hour! 
Went straight to 50mm prime! Wow! That thing is gonna take some getting used to! Gotta figure all the ins and outs for it....

I love how it feels in my hands! Lightweight and its like its made for my hands....

Didn't try video....waiting for full battery! 

Taking to preschool tomorrow and test on all my kiddos! Unfortunately we're expecting severe weather so will all be inside shots! Maybe I can upload a few tomorrow night! 

My two boys came home from school and first thing they asked was did my camera come in lol....

Yay Yay Yay....this better than new baby!!! With a new baby comes bottles diapers daycare and lots of sleepless nights..... ;-)


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> One of the first things you should do is check the firmware version (1.07 is the current) then you can disable the movie button. I use to hit that by accident all the time on both my A67 & A77, starting with firmware 1.06 you can disable it.
> Sony eSupport - SLT-A65V - Drivers & Software



Can I disable until needed and then enable when I want to use the movie feature?


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things you should do is check the firmware version (1.07 is the current) then you can disable the movie button. I use to hit that by accident all the time on both my A67 & A77, starting with firmware 1.06 you can disable it.
> Sony eSupport - SLT-A65V - Drivers & Software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I disable until needed and then enable when I want to use the movie feature?
Click to expand...


Yes, you just need to rotate the top control dial to "movie mode" then the chrome movie button will function normal.


----------



## DarkShadow

See I told you that you would not need a box cutter or any other sharp devices.Congrats! enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Tiller

ARS.photography.MS said:


> Yay Yay Yay....this better than new baby!!!



Best. Sentence. Ever.


----------



## Netskimmer

Glad your gear got there. They told me mine was ready for pickup at the post office but when I went down there they had no record of it. After arguing with FedEx (was shipped via FedEx smartpost) for a while they finally figured out that the package went to the wrong facility and is currently on the other side of the state. I always try to specify UPS or USPS for shipping because FedEx always screws up my orders. I swear they could f-up a wet dream. :madmad:


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

DarkShadow said:


> See I told you that you would not need a box cutter or any other sharp devices.Congrats! enjoy your new toy.



Lol yes u did!!!! You were so right! The big box was not salvageable tho.....thanks! I plan to enjoy it immensely!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Netskimmer said:


> Glad your gear got there. They told me mine was ready for pickup at the post office but when I went down there they had no record of it. After arguing with FedEx (was shipped via FedEx smartpost) for a while they finally figured out that the package went to the wrong facility and is currently on the other side of the state. I always try to specify UPS or USPS for shipping because FedEx always screws up my orders. I swear they could f-up a wet dream. :madmad:



OMG across the state!? Bless your heart! If I'd had to wait another day I woulda died....or close to it!!!!! I will make sure next time I know who is carrying my precious cargo.....they DID f-up my wet dream! I mean really! Yesterday at dark when I realized my camera was DEFINITELY not coming was like a wet dream.....right before the wet comes totally into play and u wake up!!!!!! Was awful!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

Tiller said:


> Best. Sentence. Ever.



Yes! Yes it is!!!! Right up there with "delivered!"


----------



## goodguy

Fantastic I am really happy, please post some pictures after you calm down a bit, nice ones of course.

I will tell you a little secret, I upgraded my Sony a300 few months ago and the camera I planed on buying was the a65 but after a lot of inner debate I decided to go for the Nikon D7000 but I still really like the a65 and a77 fantastic camera and the view finder is amazing!!! I love how crystal clear it is.
I wish you many years of joy with your camera


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> Fantastic I am really happy, please post some pictures after you calm down a bit, nice ones of course.
> 
> I will tell you a little secret, I upgraded my Sony a300 few months ago and the camera I planed on buying was the a65 but after a lot of inner debate I decided to go for the Nikon D7000 but I still really like the a65 and a77 fantastic camera and the view finder is amazing!!! I love how crystal clear it is.
> I wish you many years of joy with your camera



Really? That's what I had! A300!!!! I loved it but was time to upgrade 
I will upload some pics this weekend to see if I am doing things right 
Yes the viewfinder is AMAZING!!

I look forward to many years of joy as well


----------



## goodguy

Some nostalgy, since you had the a300 too.

That camera was my first DSLR and it was an excellent faithful companion sadly technology waits for no one and comparing it to new modern cameras it simply was left behind and an upgrade became a must, still I will always remember it as my first photographic love 

I sold it to a guy who owned the a100 so I guess for him my a300 was an upgrade too LOL


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

goodguy said:


> Some nostalgy, since you had the a300 too.
> 
> That camera was my first DSLR and it was an excellent faithful companion sadly technology waits for no one and comparing it to new modern cameras it simply was left behind and an upgrade became a must, still I will always remember it as my first photographic love
> 
> I sold it to a guy who owned the a100 so I guess for him my a300 was an upgrade too LOL



Yes it was my very first dslr as well....never gave me a bit of trouble and I didn't baby her either...took with me everywhere! 

P.s. at work, in my 4 year old classroom, camera on my desk ready and waiting!!!


----------



## ricksname

Just thought I'd drop back in here to say that I'm finally FINALLY getting my A57 on Saturday! Cannot wait!!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS

ricksname said:


> Just thought I'd drop back in here to say that I'm finally FINALLY getting my A57 on Saturday! Cannot wait!!



Awesome! Hope you love it as much as I love my a65!!!!!


----------



## ricksname

Got it, love it.  In the two days I've been out in town since I got the camera I've taken 880 photos. Going to have some fun sorting those out!


----------



## timor

Uff. OMG, that was crazy thread. Real joy to read. Cograts on new cameras to everyone.


----------

